# Are tickets tax deductible?



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

And no I did not get a ticket, I did get pulled over and the ticket free event did trigger this question.

If I get a ticket while doing ride share can I deduct it as an expense on my taxes?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

FLKeys said:


> And no I did not get a ticket, I did get pulled over and the ticket free event did trigger this question.
> 
> If I get a ticket while doing ride share can I deduct it as an expense on my taxes?


No. Amounts paid to government authorities for breaking the law are never deductible. IRS penalties included.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

LOL !!! No and Hell, No. Nice try however !!


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Are bribes to government officials to avoid fines for breaking the law deductible?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

FLKeys said:


> And no I did not get a ticket, I did get pulled over and the ticket free event did trigger this question.
> 
> If I get a ticket while doing ride share can I deduct it as an expense on my taxes?


No, no ,no,and no



TemptingFate said:


> Are bribes to government officials to avoid fines for breaking the law deductible?


Yes, PACs and big corporations do it every two years, but they're called political contributions. A Rose by any other name is still a Rose.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Are fees paid to a ticket clinc or lawyer to get you out of a traffic ticket deductible?


----------



## Gandler (Jan 27, 2019)

No, however speeding tickets or parking tickets from HOAs or private security companies can be. But, this is an extremely rare circumstance and most states is not applicable, but if you are unlucky enough to live in a large private HOA development like this, it can be.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> Are bribes to government officials to avoid fines for breaking the law deductible?


Interesting question. There's a 400 million dollar tax break Uber didn't explain from last year??


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

LOL


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

TemptingFate said:


> Are bribes to government officials to avoid fines for breaking the law deductible?


maybe if you send a 1099 to the official you're bribing!


----------

